# Can mixed species of finches live together ???



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi all just wondering if mixed colour/pattern finches can be kept together, or do they have to stay with there own species??? Looking into a large outdoor aviary filled with different colours and patterns

Tah

Does anyone live local to m23 with this idea of mine, as would love to come and take a look and here some advise


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Depends what species you're wanting to keep together and what size aviary they'll be in.


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

Housing Mixed Species Together - Finch Compatibility Chart

Hopefully that might help.


----------

